# Star guide for PAX



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

http://surveynuts.com/surveys/take?id=35588&c=305914465DDTT

Here are the results so far...

PAX tipped at least 20%: *Add four stars

*
Trip Was Between $10.00 and $15.00: *Add one star*
Trip Was Between $15.00 and $20.00: *Add two stars*
Trip Was Between $20.00 and $25.00: *Add three stars*
Trip Was over $25.00: *Add four stars*

PAX Offered You Sexual Favors And You Accepted: *Add four stars*
PAX Offered You Something From The Store As PAX Went In To Buy Something: *Add two stars*

Trip Was Less Than $5.00: *Subtract four stars*
Trip Was Between $5.00 and $10.00: *Subtract two stars*

PAX Was Belligerent: *Subtract four stars*
PAX Left Your Car Smelling Foul: *Subtract four stars*
PAX Offered You Sexual Favors And You Declined: *Subtract four stars*
PAX Didn't Enter A Destination: *Subtract four stars*


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Too much time on your hands.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

a driver I know has a "fire & brimstone" rating system for pax:

5-stars = *Must* be polite, clean, waiting on the curb, enters destination, no eating, no drinking, not drunk and doesn't complain about anything in the car (all of the above). Tips optional; though a $20 tip can guarantee 5-star unless pax is drunk or eating in car.
1-star = Does not conform to the 5-star list above.

I told him that his rating method seemed a bit harsh; but he said something to the affect of - he doesn't have time to think about the nuances of the ride ... it's a 5 or a 1 (nothing in between).


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

Uber Kraus said:


> Too much time on your hands.


I did this to help us all out. I hate picking up a 5 star rated PAX who only wants to travel $5 to the bar with no tip.


----------



## glados (May 23, 2015)

chicagoguyPHX said:


> PAX Didn't Enter A Destination: *Subtract four stars*


Please keep in mind that it is *IMPOSSIBLE *to enter the destination on m.uber.com

The uber pax app crashes on launch for me; I can only use m.uber.com.


----------



## chicagoguyPHX (Jul 31, 2015)

http://surveynuts.com/surveys/take?id=35588&c=305914465DDTT

Here are the results so far...

PAX tipped at least 10%: *Add four stars*
PAX tipped at least 20%: *Add four stars*
Trip Was Between $10.00 and $15.00:* Too Close to Call*
Trip Was Between $15.00 and $20.00:* Too Close to Call*
Trip Was Between $20.00 and $25.00:* Too Close to Call*
Trip Was over $25.00:* Add four stars*

PAX Offered You Sexual Favors And You Accepted Or Felt Stoked:* Too Close to Call*
PAX Offered You Something From The Store As PAX Went In To Buy Something:* Too Close to Call*
You Accepted The Offer And It Was Given To You:* Too Close to Call*
PAX Was An Overall Nice Person: *Too Close to Call*

You Helped With Luggage/Packages And PAX Didn't Tip: *Too Close to Call*

Trip Was Less Than $5.00:* Subtract one star (Only "one star"??? $5 minus safe rider, minus 20% =$3.20)*
Trip Was Between $5.00 and $10.00:* Too Close to Call*

Pickup/Drop Off In Shady Neighborhood: *Too Close to Call*
Your Ride "Seemed" Like A Drug Run:* Subtract four stars*

PAX Was Belligerent:* Subtract four stars*
PAX Left Your Car Smelling Foul:* Subtract four stars*
PAX Offered You Sexual Favors And You Declined Or Felt Uncomfortable:* Too Close to Call*
PAX Didn't Enter A Destination:* Too Close to Call*
PAX Made You Wait 3+ Mins Before Getting In You Car:* Too Close to Call

*


----------

